# Esperanto: greengrocer's



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "greengrocer's" in Esperanto? It is a noun meaning the name of a shop where you can buy fruit and vegetables.

Here is a photo.

I tried 12 dictionaries.

no suggestion (I know that shop=_butiko_; could it be _vegetalobutiko_?)

Thank you.


----------



## Brioche

Greengrocer's = _legomvendejo_ or _legomobutiko_

Fruiterer's = _fruktovendejo_ or _fruktobutiko_

Perhaps  _vendejo de legomoj kaj fruktoj _would cover all bases.


----------



## jancho

Are you sure? It seams to be that your suggestions are about names for people selling there. I am looking for name of a shop...


----------



## aramisgs

I agree with  brioche and vendejo means shop in english


----------

